# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  LuDo Koi Centre Bandung

## Saung Koi

Permisi Om Moderator...juga seluruh members Koi's,  Kami mau memperkenalkan Koi Centre baru di Bandung Selatan...semoga berkenan di hati kalangan Koi seluruh Indonesia  Terimakasih sebelumnya...karena sudah membuka thread ini    Bermula dari Kolam teman yang terbengkalai...sayang untuk tidak dimanfaatkan,  Maka Kami mempunyai gagasan untuk membuka Koi Centre di area Bandung Selatan,tepatnya di Komplek Perumahan Singgasana Pradana 





 

Setelah sedikit renovasi, Kami namakan     

LUDO KOI CENTRE  
Contact Person :  Lukas Tanusanjaya  081 3204 27772 / Pin : 2340A506  
Alamat :  Jl. Lang Lang Buana No. 28  Komp. Singgasana Pradana, Bandung    











 

Sekaligus memperkenalkan Koi Centre Kami...  
Kami mengundang para Penghobby Koi / Members Koi's untuk Opening LuDo Koi Centre    

Minggu, 8 Juli 2012 Pukul 09:00 wib  
Alamat diatas, untuk keterangan Exit Pintu Tol Moh. Toha, lampu merah belok kiri sekitar 50 meter, depan pom bensin belok kiri masuk Perum. Istana Mekar Wangi.  
Lurus ikuti menara sutet sampai kira-kira 1,5 kilometer, belok kiri Gerbang Komplek Singgasana Pradana 
 Lewati 3 bundaran kemudian belok kiri, perempatan Pos 8 (Satpam) lurus hampir mentok, kanan jalan.    

Acara :  
1. Peresmian LuDo Koi Centre  
2. Penjuarian Dodokoi GO Sakai Asagi 
 3. Penjurian Dodokoi GO Omosako Shiro  
4. Lelang Koi Tosai dan Nisai 
 5. Makan Siang ( Menu khas Banudng )  
6. Opening GO Matsue Kohaku certificate @ LuDo Koi  
7. Opening KC Shinoda Hi Utsuri certificate @ LuDo Koi  
8. Ramah Tamah    

Untuk keterangan bisa hubungi Lukas   
Terimakasih atas perhatian semua members...   
Salam Koi's

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrytia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Sukses dan Selamat Om Lukas Bro Dodo

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

selamat-sukses om *Lu*kas dan om *Do*do

ditunggu KC ikan2 bagus nya yak n :First:

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Salam Sukses Sejahtera Langgeng Jaya Lestari Maju Makmur,,,Amin kepada Om Dodo and Om Lukas...

Dari Tim Bossco Pump

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

sudah ongoing acara shinoda hi utsuri keeping contest

coming soon launched in koi-s ... matsue kohaku grow out ... Japan vs Indonesia

contact me @ Dodo di [email protected] or 236a0d5d for individual pictures and more info

thanks


dodo koi

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KANGGA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Blom ada foto shironya yah Om?


Sudah naik Om...blm approve by moderator

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Om Lukas / Om Dodo,
Boleh pm gambar dan harga satuan momotaro showa dan momo kohaku nya ? thanks

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d1d1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> wakakaka... sudah di pendem tho?


tukang sate padang lewatttttttt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Selamat... Sukses ya om dodo n om lukas...

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Asaginya gak di KC-in sekalian om?


Asaginya cuma dikit Om...tanggung di KC

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*LuDo Koi 32 pcs OTSUKA CLEARENCE SALE* 









*Also Yuming Benigoi 15-18 cm Only 28 pcs n Sold 10 pcs*

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Salam kenal Om Thundiez. Sudah lama liat nama Om di forum ini

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

> _KC Kage Shiro_ ............................ berlaku s/d 20 January 2013.  Cuma 7 dan HQ ........ siapa cepat dapat. Jarang jenis ini ........... dijual, dijual, dijual.


Sertif atau non sertif om shironya

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hehehe...maaf ya...udah sold out all clearence sale n kage

Tunggu ikan2 baru dr LuDo Koi yak...thank you all  :Thumb:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> kalau ikut jalan2x nya aja.... 
> bisa ya?, biaya akomodasi dan tiket kurang. lebih brp ya om?


_Om Stanley,_
Sy punya "tiket" sembari jalan2 sama dealer (hadiah Sekiguchi Benisakura) , tetapi saya sakit ...jadi terpaksa mau jual2 "tiket"nya. Kalau berminat boleh ....

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Buying trip ntu apa ya ?maklum newbie..apakah istilahnya kita nitip belikan kpda org yg kesana?xixixi


Buying = Membeli
Trip = Perjalanan

Kita pergi kesana untuk membeli ikan ...  :Eek2: 
Ga ada bedanya jadi TKI .... cari sesuap nasi ama uang buat kasih makan ikan-ikan di kolam ... soalnya kan baru kesana beli ikan, jadinya ikannya nambah terus hoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyukoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella



----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Sukses om Lukas om Dodo dgn logo barunya.. semoga bisa selalu menjadi provider penggemar koi indonesia..

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Sukses ya, makin mantab

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> om ludo, minta nomornya ya. kalo main ke bandung aku pasti mampir


Sudah sy pm Om DAvid, please cek...thanx

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

